# BASIC: Bild ausgeben



## Westbär (12. August 2007)

Hallo,
Ich programmiere in BASIC ein kleines, wirklich kleines Spiel.
Ganz einfach und in 2D. Besteht aus 3 grafiken.

Wie setze ich ein Bild in BASIC? Der Typ ist ein .bmp, kann aber auch bei bedarf ein anderes sein.
Wie ich es wiederhole weiß ich schon, das mach ich dann mit for oder mit einer anderen Schleife.

Und kann ich dieses Bild auch irgendwie "verschieben" bzw "anpassen"? Also x,y koordination oder sowas.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


Gruß


----------

